# FCI Malinois stud dog at Logan Haus Kennels



## mike suttle

We are very proud to announce the addition of our new FCI stud dog at Logan Haus Kennels.
Rudy Van Fort Oranje:
*IPO 3 UV (AD)
*2 tiime Dutch National competitor, 4th place in 2007 with the highest scores in "C" phase 96 points at the nationals, named the hardest attacker on the long bite in the championships
*Korung
* Police environmental test NVBH-Lof with full points
*aproved for breeding with FCI in Holland
* 2008 Dutch police night trial competition 8th place out of 60 Dutch police dogs entered
* competed in 62 competitions and always recieved a "V" for fighting drive and courage
check out our website for more infomation and pictures. 

We will also be breeding a few FCI / AKC litters in the future with Dackx Perle De Tourbiere, Spike Atak Godard, and Arrack's Home Kamatz, along with our own Rudy Van Fort Oranje.

This will not change our KNPV Dutchie X Malinois breeding effort at all, but this will allow puppies from our breedings to be eligable for National and International level sport competition in the future.


----------



## Sam Bishop

Nice! Those are some nice bloodlines.


----------



## mike suttle

Thanks Sam,
We will also be storing frozen semen here from Mecberger Chortoryiski. Jan and Mia Skogster from Mecberger kennels in Finland have already ordered a puppy from Rudy Van Fort Oranje.


----------



## Christopher Jones

mike suttle said:


> Thanks Sam,
> We will also be storing frozen semen here from Mecberger Chortoryiski. Jan and Mia Skogster from Mecberger kennels in Finland have already ordered a puppy from Rudy Van Fort Oranje.


Helge rocks. Mias cute as well.......lol


----------



## Martin Koops

Rudy Looks a serious dog, good to hear his a well rounded.

He should produce some great dogs for you.


----------



## kamphuis gerben

hello,mike iam happy he arrived save and sound 
also am happy he stole your hart as well 
dont forget to send some pups back to me 
greetings gerben


----------



## Greg Whelehan

Gerben (mike):
When are you coming over? Many people waiting....


----------



## Kevin Walsh

HOT DAMN MIKE!!!!
I want to know when the pups are coming for sure!


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Let me know when you breed Rudy.I am interested. I am a big fan of dogs that have Kely in the ped and dogs from the Fort Orjane.


----------



## mike suttle

Your right Mario. Kely is a very interesting part of Rudy's pedigree. in fact I have been told by many people that the breeding with Roy and Kely was the best breeding Bert ever ever did for FCI Malinois.


----------



## Harry Keely

Congrats Mike, Looks like a very nice future set up for you.


----------



## will fernandez

I hate to sound like an ass but I think Kely's mom furij was a hell of a producer. One of her son's Benni messed up my back pretty good. 

Best of luck to you Mike--Who are you breeding Spike Attack with?


----------



## mike suttle

will fernandez said:


> I hate to sound like an ass but I think Kely's mom furij was a hell of a producer. One of her son's Benni messed up my back pretty good.
> 
> Best of luck to you Mike--Who are you breeding Spike Attack with?


I may breed Spike with my Itam Vroomshoeve daughter : Britt V.D. Zanzara Hoeve, she is a daughter from Itam and Bunny Van Het Berkenmeer. Or I may do a line breeding on Roy and Kely and breed her to Rudy.


----------



## Drew Peirce

Increasing market share, a hallmark of any sound business model


----------



## mike suttle

Drew Peirce said:


> Increasing market share, a hallmark of any sound business model


 So tell me Drew, are you pissed at me because I would not sell you a female, or is it because I said your new Dutchie was a simply "normal" dog?
Just curious what it was that I did to upset you so much??? LOL


----------



## John Haudenshield

will fernandez said:


> I hate to sound like an ass but I think Kely's mom furij was a hell of a producer. One of her son's Benni messed up my back pretty good.
> 
> Best of luck to you Mike--Who are you breeding Spike Attack with?


I agree Will. I love Furij's genetics. I'd like to incorporate Spike & possibly Dackx in my future plans.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

congratulations and best of luck with new addition.


----------



## chris race

Hi Mike,


Congratulations on Rudy van Fort Oranje. He appears to be the epitome of power and temperament,
especially in light of his many accomplishments. As many know, the Fort Oranje line has been time tested to produce excellent working dogs.The Fort Oranje X Vroomshoeve combination has also proven
to produce world class dogs in many different disiplines such as KNPV,IPO,Schutzhund,and Police service dogs. Which is why we look forward to utilizing Rudy in our breeding program here in Florida with our FCI female malinois, Lazy-Reikie van de Vroomshoeve bred by Bert Kikkert.Since this will be a line breeding,to say we are excited would be an understatement.

Talk to you soon,
Chris Race


----------



## ken hungerford

Hi Mike,

Nice job on importing Rudy to WV. After an extended absence from the working dog world because of building a new business called www.wysiwash.com , I plan to return with a vengeance with I hope a strong pup from our dog Lazy-Riekie van de Vroomshoeve, mentioned by Chris above, and your boy, Rudy van Fort Oranje. No breeding is without gamble, of course, but in this case I'm willing to "double-down!" We'll be seeing you in your neck of the woods in a few months. :razz:

Take care,
Ken Hungerford


----------



## Guest

YEAH but what I wanna know is will the puppies have huge ****in gourds and ginormous teeth!?


----------



## Tim Bartlett

It's about time you started breeding FCI registered dogs. What real dog trainer would ever want some mixed breed dog from Holland with no papers????? ;-)


----------



## mike suttle

Tim Bartlett said:


> It's about time you started breeding FCI registered dogs. What real dog trainer would ever want some mixed breed dog from Holland with no papers????? ;-)


Well, lets start with about 1000 US Govt. trainers. LOL
Seriously, your right. I have as many requests for FCI dogs as I do Mixed KNPV dogs. I have just not seen most FCI dogs of the same quality as the mixed KNPV dogs.
When I get the FCI program up and going here I plan to give several puppies away to serious trainers that are interested in training them. Let me know if your interested in a free puppy Tim, no strings attached, you just have to title it and win a few National and World level events with it, that all I ask. :razz:


----------



## Michelle Knight

mike suttle said:


> Let me know if your interested in a free puppy Tim, no strings attached, you just have to title it and win a few National and World level events with it, that all I ask. :razz:


Title it? Okay. Sounds doable.

Win a few National and World level events? That's nothing! Oh, and would you like world peace and end to hunger with that? \\/


----------



## mike suttle

Michelle Knight said:


> Title it? Okay. Sounds doable.
> 
> Win a few National and World level events? That's nothing! Oh, and would you like world peace and end to hunger with that? \\/


no, no world peace. You can end hunger if you want (at least for the little kids), but keep the worlwide hatred, just win the World Championships in your prefered discipline.


----------



## Anna Kasho

That's right, world peace and you'll be out of a job.  Soooo... Anyone wanna bet how soon Rudy will be sold?:-\"


----------



## mike suttle

Anna Kasho said:


> That's right, world peace and you'll be out of a job.  Soooo... Anyone wanna bet how soon Rudy will be sold?:-\"


LOL, you are 100% right about the world peace thing for sure, i would be out of a job. 
But this time you are wrong about this dog being sold.......mark my words everyone........
THIS DOG WILL NEVER LEAVE MY PLACE!!!!! I give the whole dog world my word on that, Rudy will stay here no matter what.
Actually Rudy may soon put Arko and Carlos out a job here. LOL


----------



## Nicole Stark

Well, that's certainly interesting Mike. Where's that Michael Jackson eating popcorn thing when you need it??


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

mike suttle said:


> I have just not seen most FCI dogs of the same quality as the mixed KNPV dogs.


So, you say that 1000 gov trainers want this instead of mixed breeds. Why would they make the distinction between FCI dogs or mixed breeds ?

Read it ass backwards. sorry


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

So what is the over under on him selling this dog again ?? There has to be a line on this somewhere.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Nicole Stark said:


> Well, that's certainly interesting Mike. Where's that Michael Jackson eating popcorn thing when you need it??


----------



## mike suttle

Gerry Grimwood said:


> So, you say that 1000 gov trainers want this instead of mixed breeds. Why would they make the distinction between FCI dogs or mixed breeds ?
> 
> Read it ass backwards. sorry


 Tim was giving me a hard time about "who wants mixed breed dogs". I was saying that thousands of mixed breed dogs go to DOD and other Govt agencies as well as police departments. Up till now that has been our sole customer base, and they dont care about papers at all. Now I want to expand into the sport world a little and get some nice FCI puppies out there with some great trainers.


----------



## mike suttle

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So what is the over under on him selling this dog again ?? There has to be a line on this somewhere.


Not this time Jeff. this one is not for sale. This is the fist dog that my wife and kids and I all like for different reasons. He is the most complete dog I have ever owned and he will be here till he dies.
He has free range of the 3800 acres here. he does not fight with any other dog, does not kill the cat, he is very gentle yet super protective with the kids and wife, and he loves me like no other dog that I have had. It is really wierd how closely he has bonded with us in such a short time. I am not a rich man, but I would not take $50,000 for this dog, no kidding. I would sell Arko and Carlos both, and even some of my star breeding females before I sold this one.
Now if he were a GSD........he'd be open for bidding. LOL


----------



## James Degale

mike suttle said:


> * Police environmental test NVBH-Lof with full points
> 
> * 2008 Dutch police night trial competition 8th place out of 60 Dutch police dogs entered


Mike

Could you tell us a bit more about these trials? What's involved? Am surprised civilian dogs (Rudy) were allowed.

All the best with him. He looks good.


----------



## mike suttle

James Degale said:


> Mike
> 
> Could you tell us a bit more about these trials? What's involved? Am surprised civilian dogs (Rudy) were allowed.
> 
> All the best with him. He looks good.


These trials are open to police dogs, security dogs, and civilian dogs. It is a little like a Korung in that it tests the dogs character and temperament and his courage and nerves without testing the training of the dog so much.
Gerben can tell you more about it as I do not know all of the specifics. I only know many dogs compete in those excersises. Arko also did extremely well in the few that he competed in as well.
I will have Gerben explain it to everyone.


----------



## kamphuis gerben

hello,small expaination night event policedogs 
every year its done by the province off overijssel a hengstman always planned it 
but last years its done by a club in holland 
you can enter whith knpv,policedogs they do the exercises on the suit 
and you can enter whith ipo dogs same exersices are done on an ipo sleeve 
the trail is a litlle bit like real policedogsituations can occure 
example i did always decoy work inside a horsetrailer the open was closed by plastic the dog has to come in the horsetrailer whith no light inside true the plastic and bite or on the suit or on the sleeve 
every competator has a number so the decoys know sleeve or suit 
than they move to the next exercise its an hour walk and along this hour walk you enter different situations 
totally outside the normal work the dogs do on the field 
more questions i can explain 
greetings gerben


----------



## Christopher Jones

Hmmmm, not falling for this dog Mike. I found this webpage for him.
http://www.ofdarkbrightness.com/html/rudy.html
And I quote from it Mike "normal sized testicles". Thats just not gonna cut it. =;


----------



## will fernandez

well at least you know now he produces nice show dogs


----------



## mike suttle

Christopher Jones said:


> Hmmmm, not falling for this dog Mike. I found this webpage for him.
> http://www.ofdarkbrightness.com/html/rudy.html
> And I quote from it Mike "normal sized testicles". Thats just not gonna cut it. =;


LOL, I saw that on his website too and thought "damn, I hope nobody notices that statement" LOL
Actually I guess they are normal, I mean they appear to look like dog testicles, somewhere between the size of a bull and a raccoon. 
By the way boys.....this will be the last comment that i make on the size of my dogs testicles!


----------



## Kevin Walsh

mike suttle said:


> Well, lets start with about 1000 US Govt. trainers. LOL
> Seriously, your right. I have as many requests for FCI dogs as I do Mixed KNPV dogs. I have just not seen most FCI dogs of the same quality as the mixed KNPV dogs.
> When I get the FCI program up and going here I plan to give several puppies away to serious trainers that are interested in training them. Let me know if your interested in a free puppy Tim, no strings attached, you just have to title it and win a few National and World level events with it, that all I ask. :razz:


I want in on this deal for sure!!!!


----------



## mike suttle

chris race said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> 
> Congratulations on Rudy van Fort Oranje. He appears to be the epitome of power and temperament,
> especially in light of his many accomplishments. As many know, the Fort Oranje line has been time tested to produce excellent working dogs.The Fort Oranje X Vroomshoeve combination has also proven
> to produce world class dogs in many different disiplines such as KNPV,IPO,Schutzhund,and Police service dogs. Which is why we look forward to utilizing Rudy in our breeding program here in Florida with our FCI female malinois, Lazy-Reikie van de Vroomshoeve bred by Bert Kikkert.Since this will be a line breeding,to say we are excited would be an understatement.
> 
> Talk to you soon,
> Chris Race


Hey Chris,
Thanks for the kind words about Rudy. If I could have seen into the future and known I was going to be able to get Rudy, then I would have never sold Lazy-Reikie, I would have kept her for myself. She is really one of the best FCI females I have ever seen and it would be great to have her here in my own kennel now. I am looking forward to seeing the litter from her and Rudy.


----------



## Ellen Piepers

Congratulations Mike! Bert and Angela will be very happy to know how well Rudy has landed, I guess 



mike suttle said:


> * Police environmental test NVBH-Lof with full points


I suppose the environmental/mental test you refer to there is the "NVBH gedragstest", for which he scored full points. It is not related to the police though, it's open to any (FCI) belgian shepherd and is supposed to be an indication of the soundness of character as specified in the standard, by observing the dog's behaviour in a series of settings, most with the owner and with different stimuli. There is a small defense part as well (actually, when my husband took the test with my dog, Rudy's previous owner was the guy threatening them in IPO-suit etcetera). If you do a search on" NVBH" and "gedragstest" you can find the description (in dutch of course) and some videos too.


----------



## mike suttle

Thanks for helping with that Ellen. I was translating all of Rudy's accomplishments from Dutch to English and I guess that was confused with the police dog night excersises. Rudy was entered in 62 competitions so it was hard to translate all of of that.
Your right, I thinkn Bert and Angela would be happy to see how Rudy was living out his "retirement years" here on our farm. He spends much more time running free on 3800 acres than he spends in a kennel.
I feel like a kid again with this dog, I have not had one that I enjoy hanging out with this much since I was about 12 years old.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

_I feel like a kid again with this dog, I have not had one that I enjoy hanging out with this much since I was about 12 years old._


Now that does me good - good luck with him!


----------



## Harry Keely

mike suttle said:


> Thanks for helping with that Ellen. I was translating all of Rudy's accomplishments from Dutch to English and I guess that was confused with the police dog night excersises. Rudy was entered in 62 competitions so it was hard to translate all of of that.
> Your right, I thinkn Bert and Angela would be happy to see how Rudy was living out his "retirement years" here on our farm. He spends much more time running free on 3800 acres than he spends in a kennel.
> I feel like a kid again with this dog, I have not had one that I enjoy hanging out with this much since I was about 12 years old.


 
Thats cool Mike, am happy for you and rudy. Its always nice to have a dog that makes you that happy and puts life in us again. Dog like that is hard to come across.


----------



## Diana Abel

mike suttle said:


> Thanks for helping with that Ellen. I was translating all of Rudy's accomplishments from Dutch to English and I guess that was confused with the police dog night excersises. Rudy was entered in 62 competitions so it was hard to translate all of of that.
> Your right, I thinkn Bert and Angela would be happy to see how Rudy was living out his "retirement years" here on our farm. He spends much more time running free on 3800 acres than he spends in a kennel.
> I feel like a kid again with this dog, I have not had one that I enjoy hanging out with this much since I was about 12 years old.


Congrats on your new Boy! He's a real Studly dude! The fact that he is so good on the farm, with the kids & all that good stuff just makes it even better. I can't wait to see him.


----------



## Matt Grosch

how bout some video?


----------

